# Op.12



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm nearly inactive on this forum nowadays but you can check my work on SoundCloud.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fexcerpt-op12


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

More refined and developed than the last bit you shared with me. I enjoyed it.


----------

